# Ice ???



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Well does anyone think we might get another shot at ice fishing this year or is it not even worth getting worked up about? Just like to here what ya all think


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

In a week and a half I think I will be ready to go. 
Big Daddy is dancing!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice discussions in the "HARDWATER FORUM".

There's skim ice now, probably will be 2 inches by Wednesday, 4 by Sunday. I hope more....


----------



## Cap'n Hook (Dec 30, 2004)

Mogadore has 1/4" ice on the edges......should be good bye wednesday!


----------



## FHUNMOTO2 (Dec 11, 2004)

Absoloutly last year we did not get a deep freeze till mid January and we still got out on lake erie acouple of times. Looked at mogadore last night at congress lake rd and saw the ice its encouraging going to try palm rd here to see if it has any more than congress should freeze over first ive fished mogadore since i was a kid but never really targeted the shallows of palm rd but have heard of some really big catches over there has anyone caught any big gills over there usually i get dinks on that side.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I only fished Palm Rd once last year and didn't do anything. Guess I wasn't in the right spot. I've also heard of big catches over there. 

I'll be out at Mogadore, Congress Lake Rd, on Saturday for sure.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't miss this up coming chance at good ice. I hope the 15 day forecast is wrong but it says the highs will be back in the 40's by the end of the month.

Stay safe........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was just outside for 15 minuts and was wearing heavy duty stuff and i felt like a popcicle


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Devildog, Ice in our area should be ready as soon as Wednesday. I'll be checkin' it then. Yesterday was not near safe yet, but once it starts, it will thicken within a week as long as the freeze holds up. If the nights are below 32, then we'll be icin' this weekend!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

forecast still looking great for ice makin..low lows and nothing above freezing till NEXT tuesday.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

All these guys are from NE Ohio? ANyone have a central Ohio report on ice? I'm going to try ice fishing for the first time this year, as long as RiverWalker is still going to head out.

Eric


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

Ice around Central ohio area?
Buckeye should be good by sat. But more than likely the lake level will be falling and more than likely cloudy. Probably make for some slow fishing?
Making ice and water levels falling, might make for a "pucker factor" of 10 if your new to icefishing!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you do get out this weekend any where in the State, please be careful and remember your safety gear. 

I'll be at Mogadore Saturday, off Congress lake Rd., 7AM til....


----------



## Cap'n Hook (Dec 30, 2004)

I checked Mogadore at Congress Lake Rd today at 4:30PM Most of the reservoir is covered but the Ice is thick and thin. There was almost 2" at the launch East of Congress Lake Rd. I took a vacation day for Friday, thats when I plan on hitting the ice. It might be good as early as Thursday. 

Cap'n


----------



## parsaver36 (Jun 11, 2004)

congress is the place to go palm rd has to many small ones


----------

